# Camera under $350?



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I searched the reviews section of this website and could not find anything about cameras, so I guess I'll pose my question here. My question is which point and shoot camera would likely perform best for also being able to take pictures of my fish. I don't expect to be taking crystal-clear flawless shots, but surely there is a budget digital camera that will take better shots than my current 6-year old kodak easyshare. Thanks!


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Anything canon or nikon, There's a newer model fuji out now for around $250 that's decent. I've seen some great shots taken with the newer canon point and shoots.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Is there much difference between the models of canon powershots? For the purposes of taking pictures of fish, would this one: Powershot SD870 for $260
be able to take much better pictures than this one: Powershot A470 for $113?

Are there any particular features of a digital camera that I should seek?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's reviews on both cameras.

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/C ... n_a470.asp

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/C ... d870is.asp

The 870 is simply a better camera overall. It has a wider angle lens and a greater aperture range, meaning you have more control. It has a slightly larger sensor which means it's slightly better at capturing detail. It also has image stabilization, somethign the 470 does not possess. It would appear that the 870 is an upgraded 470.

Will that translate into better pictures of fish in general? It can. Is it worth the extra money? That's your call to make ultimately.


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I just picked up the Canon A590is and am very happy with it. Purchased it online for a bit over $150 and picked up a 4gb flash card at the same time. Whole order shipped to me in a few days, total was under $200. I really like the aquarium picture setting, it makes it a lot easier to take photos without having to worry about the settings as much.


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a Kodak Easyshare Z710 , which has a nice 10x optical zoom. 7 Megapixel. I've had it for about a year and a half.

Of course, I bought it just before the Z series started including image stabilization. After having had it this long I've learned to take good zoomed photos with and without the aide of a tripod.

But, either way, the Easyshare Z series has decent photos on a budget price.


----------

